# What does the Hopper remote look like?



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

What does the Hopper remote look like?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

.


----------



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks - Kinda looks like my 922, but a little different.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey D*, take a look at theirs, it has color and PIP buttons.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

"kcolg30" said:


> Thanks - Kinda looks like my 922, but a little different.


Different colors. 922 remote also works with hopper, so keep it as a spare.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

The 722K remotes are almost identical except they're silver.

I still use my 722K remote on my Hopper.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> .


The way the buttons look in that photo it almost looks like it should be a backlit remote,but I know it's not,right?.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

3HaloODST said:


> The 722K remotes are almost identical except they're silver.
> 
> I still use my 722K remote on my Hopper.


I use my 21.1 remote for the 722k on my 922(set address to"1").


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

No, the 40.0 isn't backlit. 

Just about any Dish remote will work on Hopper/Joey in IR mode on address 1. But I can't think of any reason to do that. The 32.0 will work on Hopper/Joey in RF mode, which is quite useful since used ones are quite a bit cheaper than 40.0's.

Only the 40.0 is 100% compatible since it's the only one that works with backup/restore. The 32.0 does everything except that. The 21.1 and lower only in IR mode and don't backup/restore or locate. The 6.3 and similar also work in IR mode but are missing the 4 colored buttons. 

Just about any universal remote will work in IR mode using the standard Dish address 1 codes that have been around for years. But they can't learn from a 40.0 or 32.0 because those can't send Dish IR commands. So a 21.1 or below may be useful for teaching purposes in case you have an old universal that has no Dish codes or may be missing the colored button codes. The pronto hex and JP1 codes have been posted a few times and should be easy to find.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

mdavej said:


> No, the 40.0 isn't backlit.
> 
> Just about any Dish remote will work on Hopper/Joey in IR mode on address 1. But I can't think of any reason to do that. The 32.0 will work on Hopper/Joey in RF mode, which is quite useful since used ones are quite a bit cheaper than 40.0's.
> 
> ...


The reason I set up my 21.1 remote for my 922 was my 32.0 when I paged through my guide it would take off on it's own and it would do it so much it bugged me.

But now I was thinking my signals may be too much so I bent my antenna on the back of my 922 a little backwards(with the 922's antenna you can position it straight up or backwards at a 90 degree angle) to try to restrict the signal a bit and so far it seems like it helped but I will run the antenna on back at that position for awhile to make sure.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm using my 722K remote because I can just save the Hopper remote for if the 722K remote dies, plus I don't have to re-teach the new remote as I taught my 722K remote a lot of commands for various devices. I have no need for the radio function as my Hopper is right in front of me.


----------

